# Wknd North Hunting peoples



## Caroo (Apr 26, 2018)

Hey all, I know your all starting to see signs of spring. I'm looking for hunting buddies for all kinds of mushrooms and hiking. I have some rec areas I like to hunt but want to find more. Our kids are grown now so we have time to do what we want! Located NE willing drive wherever


----------



## MushroomGut (10 mo ago)

Hello! I live in NWI and I am also looking for a hunting partner. I'm a young woman and weary to go out looking by myself, especially in new places. But I would be willing to meet halfway somewhere on a weekend once the season gets going! I made out pretty good last year at my usual spots but I definitely want to check out some new areas.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

I'm in NWI, and also did fairly well (lots of pics in the 2021 thread). My personal spots poop out shrooms every day in-season, so I am willing to team up when tackling some of the larger parks and forests. I've got a number of places where multiple sets of eyes would be beneficial, and am willing to meet up if the timing is right.

I'm actually not too far from you, MushroomGut.


----------



## MushroomGut (10 mo ago)

Regionnaire said:


> I'm in NWI, and also did fairly well (lots of pics in the 2021 thread). My personal spots poop out shrooms every day in-season, so I am willing to team up when tackling some of the larger parks and forests. I've got a number of places where multiple sets of eyes would be beneficial, and am willing to meet up if the timing is right.
> 
> I'm actually not too far from you, MushroomGut.


Well these young eyes would love to join you! Last year I was out hunting constantly whenever I wasn't in class, and my entire weekends were usually spent hunting. I'm sure we can plan something out if you are up to it


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Sure thing, MushroomGut. When the season finally kicks off around here, we'll talk about it more. I'm out every day my knees allow, so working around a schedule shouldn't be too difficult.

Caroo, I sometimes go as far east as South Bend and Plymouth, as well as north, south and west. When the time arrives, hit me up if you decide to come out this way


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

So smart to team up. I wish you both great success! I never go solo, after my first season I quickly realized more eyes equals more morels and less time/work. You can never find them all but with a small efficient crew you can get pretty close.😄 I'm lucky to have an identical twin and a giant stepson lol.


----------



## inmorelhunter (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello fellow foragers! Also in the NWI area and would love to team up if there's room for another. My bro and I usually go on our own but being new to foraging in the area don't know of any very good spots. I've been foraging for a few years but this is bros first year. Porter county area but more than willing to travel. Have been out a few days so far this year but haven't had any luck. Kind of feeling it may be just a tad early yet. Hoping to hear from some of you with any tips or maybe even meeting up!


----------

